# Miracle Detail present Ferrari 458 corrected using the Rupes Bigfoot System! Wow!!!!!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Been a little hectic lately so not been around on here much at all, been testing out the Rupes LHR15e and LHR-75 orbital polishers on the last 18 cars, along with there pads and compounds, and not once in the last few weeks have I picked up the rotary at all! I must say, this Rupes Bigfoot system is amazing, saves half the time on paintwork correction, with no headache, better results than a rotary, no unwanted buffer marks or swirls, no sticky paint issues, making it super easy now and correcting in half the time of a rotary!! There compounds work perfectly with the machine and pads and finish down perfectly what ever the paint or pad, its pretty amazing really, at last a new correction system that actually works with no headache!! The polishers haven't missed a beat in the last 18 cars, electric or air, unlike previous machines!  Definitely the new perfect machine for all paintwork correction by far, and also perfect for plastics and windows.

Looks like this is the future and the rotary is now a museum piece guys! :thumb::buffer:

Anyway, on with the car in question, a beautiful Ferrari 458... what more can I say....

Only covered 900 miles, a few swirls and buffer marks, but nothing to serious, so this one was turned around in about 12 hours in all, with wheels protected with exo, paintwork had 2 different Rupes stages (do love there final finishing compound, super glossy!!) Exo application on paintwork, windows, door shuts and calipers. Gtechniq T1 on the tyres

HD video































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## filippo89 (Mar 19, 2012)

great work mate!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great transformation as always


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Flawless finish Paul, brings back great memories of me driving a 458 on track amazing car.

Have you been using the rupes rotary as well Paul? What are your thoughts if so.
Cheers


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> Flawless finish Paul, brings back great memories of me driving a 458 on track amazing car.
> 
> Have you been using the rupes rotary as well Paul? What are your thoughts if so.
> Cheers


Awesome rotary, but no need for a rotary with a Rupes LHR15e and a LHR75, pads and compounds.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Rupes_LHR15E_Bigfoot_Kit_1.html

and the LHR75 mini orbital polisher with 15mm orbit as well http://rupes.com/p/us/en/0248084485416

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Paul, I don't have the sort of money to get a Bigfoot kit, that's why I asked about the rotary as I'm after a new one.

Was between the rupes,3m or the makita.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Superb finish Paul! :thumb:
Quite intrigued by the things you said about the Rupes...


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Truely fantastic finish.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Cracking post MD, the last time i said that rotarys where old hat i got flamed for it, so i am more than happy with this post 
MY rotary has been an ornament for a long time now.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

a beautiful car made stunning again. top work.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Wow.

That is all.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent work as always Paul. 

Have you tried it with other polishes and pads? or is it best to stick with the rupes pads etc?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Phil H said:


> excellent work as always Paul.
> 
> Have you tried it with other polishes and pads? or is it best to stick with the rupes pads etc?


Definitely stick to the pads and compounds its designed with, hence why they sell it as a pack, other polishes and pads don't get the desired results. This is all I've used for 18+ cars now, no need for anything else anymore, this is the first system that I've seen that actually works, no headaches anymore, no vibration even though it has a 15mm throw, its changed the way I detail and paint correct, and above all saves me loads of time, far quicker than a rotary and you can polish edges!!!!! 

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## LRBK (Jul 23, 2012)

Absolutely incredible. Thanks for posting an amazing job on an amazing car! :thumb:


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice Job! 

Have you tried the Quartz and Diamond? What do you think?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Nice work Paul, I wasn't a fan of the BF after initial testing, especially with the standard pads.

Oh I don't think i've ever seen so many pics of the one car either wow! 

Still see you haven't got round to doing that resizing pictures thing I spoke about before though.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

HD video






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you use the DA in the same way as a "normal" one?!?!

I see there are only 2 polishes, but 4 pads, do you need to use all 4, or can you jump about, corse polish/inter pad, then gloss polish/soft pad for example?!!?

The new system is a lot of cash outlay for a hobbiest... so any more information would be nice...

Oh, and lovely work as always...wouldn't expect anything less mind you... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Do you use the DA in the same way as a "normal" one?!?!
> 
> I see there are only 2 polishes, but 4 pads, do you need to use all 4, or can you jump about, corse polish/inter pad, then gloss polish/soft pad for example?!!?
> 
> ...


http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Rupes_LHR15E_Bigfoot_Kit_1.html

You get four different pads and 2 polishes I think from the link above. But there is 4 different polishes you can get in all.

No you don't need to use all four, you can do one or two stages.

The blue golf gti i recently detailed was done with there blue pad, super hard, but very effective indeed.

The nice thing with this system is that anyone could pick it up and get great results without the fear of screwing the paint up or burning an edge!

Can't wait to see what else they bring out on the market next!! The LHR75 is a wonderful bit of kit and super light, hope they bring out a bigger version on air soon!

Kind Regards
Paul.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's a link to the Blue golf GTi if anyone missed it! -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=269153&highlight=miracle+detail+golf+gti

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Simply Stunning and the only super car you will ever need, thanks for sharing one amazing car detail


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

Stunning work though without wanting to be the devils advocate but i do not understand why the best power tool manufacturer for auto refinishing in the world will promote these polishes more than the tools instead of the other way around . While trying to move away from 3M the past 8 months i have tried a lot of polishes and i very often find myself buying rebranded menzerna . 4 of the polishing systems i invested in where just that , one of them was rupes . Did rupes alter the emulsions in a way i can't see ? And when you say finishing polish do you mean keramik gloss or diamond gloss ? The first one is po85rd and the second one is po115c . I am hoping that you mean the first one cause we all know what was the second one designed for .


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Top work Paul. 458s are amazing looking cars, especially after a bit of Miracle Magic!
Aly


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

Miracle Detail said:


> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Rupes_LHR15E_Bigfoot_Kit_1.html
> 
> You get four different pads and 2 polishes I think from the link above. But there is 4 different polishes you can get in all.
> 
> ...


No need to hope on it ! They already do for years now . The lhr150N .


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

lovely finish... didn't realise you were at dunsfold park, the home of topgear!


----------



## claudiu.manda (Sep 23, 2011)

Awesome work! Flawless finish!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Stunning work on an awesome motor, may have to give this rupes a go, looks top notch:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cracking finish paul,

The bigfoot system sounds interesting, may give it a go and see how I get on 

Richard


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Simply epic :thumb:

Never have seen Black paint look so good :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Cracking finish paul,
> 
> The bigfoot system sounds interesting, may give it a go and see how I get on
> 
> Richard


You wont regret it.

I think Rupes are going to be at waxfest, so a chance to try out the machine before buying,

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

waxfest :lol: where's that?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> waxfest :lol: where's that?


Waxstock, I knew its was called something like that Pmsl!!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Miracle Detail said:


> Waxstock, I knew its was called something like that Pmsl!!


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm guessing you sell Rupes products or are a paid spokesperson for them?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Miracle Detail said:


> Waxstock, I knew its was called something like that Pmsl!!


you going Paul?


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Miracle Detail said:


> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Rupes_LHR15E_Bigfoot_Kit_1.html
> 
> You get four different pads and 2 polishes I think from the link above. But there is 4 different polishes you can get in all.
> 
> ...


Sounds really good.

However it must be bad news for a lot of detailers in a way. If its too easy then people will detail there own cars more than ever.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Phil H said:


> you going Paul?


No I'm busy unfortunately, but look forward to hearing about it and seeing lots of pics!!

Kind regards
Paul

Miracle Detail


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

jonjay said:


> Sounds really good.
> 
> However it must be bad news for a lot of detailers in a way. If its too easy then people will detail there own cars more than ever.


At £450, and that's before you buy any finishing products, I doubt that it'll have much of an effect on detailers tbh. I can't see Mr Ferrari thinking "I won't spend £x with Paul (or whoever), I'll buy the kit an do it myself when I find a spare 2 days.."

The correct clients don't have the time, desire, or knowledge to do it themselves which is why they pay to have their car done and will continue to do so.

Having used the Rupes system myself (I have one which I have been testing this week) I can say that it is a great piece of kit but anyone thinking it is the magic "get out of jail free" card for those who can't machine polish perfectly will sadly be mistaken. I've already seen and heard of these being misused lol.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Paragon said:


> Having used the Rupes system myself (I have one which I have been testing this week) I can say that it is a great piece of kit but anyone thinking it is the magic "get out of jail free" card for those who can't machine polish perfectly will sadly be mistaken. I've already seen and heard of these being misused lol.


Thats the key point.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow. This Rupes thing really seems the ticket. I have been seriously considering treating myself to a rotary, but so damn scared I'm going to burn or otherwise seriously damage the surface of my (or friends') car(s).

I'm a casual detailer at best, and don't have time to spend machine polishing that often. If this Rupes system is the way forward, surely it's only a matter of time before it's copied. I take it there are no other DAs with the qualities of this one, and if so why do you think that is?

I'm going to have to sit on the fence on this one. Over £400 is a big investment for very occasional use no matter what the results. I just get such a sense of achievement doing the work myself.


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

And you're based at Dunsfold Park........ Hmmmmmm, not the new Stig are you?? LOL Cracking job there mate!!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Another miracle performed, outstanding result :thumb:.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Miracle Detail said:


> Definitely stick to the pads and compounds its designed with, hence why they sell it as a pack, other polishes and pads don't get the desired results. This is all I've used for 18+ cars now, no need for anything else anymore, this is the first system that I've seen that actually works, no headaches anymore, no vibration even though it has a 15mm throw, its changed the way I detail and paint correct, and above all saves me loads of time, far quicker than a rotary and you can polish edges!!!!!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul
> Miracle Detail.


How do you work small & tight areas with this machine? where you could have used a 75mm pad on a rotary


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

^^

Paul uses this:
http://www.rupes.com/p/us/en/0248084485416

the LHR 75 air DA for tight spots. Its on one of his recent vids. awesome bit of kit!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great results on a bloody gorgeous car! :thumb:

First thing I would buy if I ever won the lottery a 458 :argie:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Phil H said:


> ^^
> 
> Paul uses this:
> http://www.rupes.com/p/us/en/0248084485416
> ...


thanks phil!!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

immense work m8!

what colour is that pls?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Simply stunning the 458 is a very special car in deed and has become the world beater imho thanks for sharing loving it


----------



## blackdetail (May 10, 2011)

Fantastic job Paul. 

Hi from Barcelona.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

balz said:


> immense work m8!
> 
> what colour is that pls?


nero Daytona


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Simply stunning the 458 is a very special car in deed and has become the world beater imho thanks for sharing loving it


very special indeed and one of my all time favourite cars I must say!

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------

